# Improving turkey habitat



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 3, 2009)

How can you improve habitat for turkeys, in high country places/low private land country places to make sure they do well? I'm talking types of vegetation, trees, what else can be done?


----------



## preston39 (Oct 11, 2009)

What part of Gods' land r u in?


----------

